# UK Soap and Drama Discussion > Casualty > General >  Halloween Casualty Webisode

## moonstorm

Casualty fans will have a chance to view a unique, one-off 'webisode' of the medical drama specially-written for the BBC website from Saturday, October 31. 

Screened directly after the transmission of Casualty episode nine on BBC One, the eight-minute episode will follow the gritty and dramatic storyline of down-and-out Alistair (Joe McFadden) and paramedic Polly (Sophia di Martino) and is the first online episode ever to be screened by a BBC Continuing Drama.

Written and devised by Casualty script editor David Roden, the mini-episode was made in close consultation with actor Joe McFadden and was designed to present a grittier, rawer view of Casualty and delve more deeply into the character and problems of Alistair.

Executive producer Belinda Campbell said: "We are always looking at new ways to add value for our loyal fans and this innovative mini-episode will open a window on a hitherto unseen world and give viewers access to a character they wouldnât have in a normal episode. 

"David, Joe and Sophia have worked really hard to make this a really special viewing opportunity for die-hard Casualty lovers." 

Joe McFadden said: "It was really interesting to shoot in a very different way and great fun to explore my character in a bit more depth and show a gritty side of Casualty that viewers don't normally get to see."

----------


## Perdita

> Casualty fans will have a chance to view a unique, one-off 'webisode' of the medical drama specially-written for the BBC website from Saturday, October 31. 
> 
> Screened directly after the transmission of Casualty episode nine on BBC One, the eight-minute episode will follow the gritty and dramatic storyline of down-and-out Alistair (Joe McFadden) and paramedic Polly (Sophia di Martino) and is the first online episode ever to be screened by a BBC Continuing Drama.
> 
> Written and devised by Casualty script editor David Roden, the mini-episode was made in close consultation with actor Joe McFadden and was designed to present a grittier, rawer view of Casualty and delve more deeply into the character and problems of Alistair.
> 
> Executive producer Belinda Campbell said: "We are always looking at new ways to add value for our loyal fans and this innovative mini-episode will open a window on a hitherto unseen world and give viewers access to a character they wouldnât have in a normal episode. 
> 
> "David, Joe and Sophia have worked really hard to make this a really special viewing opportunity for die-hard Casualty lovers." 
> ...


Already being discussed  :Smile: 

http://www.soapboards.co.uk/forums/s...d.php?t=100805

----------

